# Street Festival ideas



## Macjaney (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi - On June 3 we have a booth at our annual Street Festival. Usually over 10,000 people attend this Festival. We have purchased a pop up tent and have a plan to bring the printer right there and do some shirts. We're going to give free tote bags with our logo printed on them to people who buy something. I'm looking into getting t-shirt shaped fridge magnets with our contact info but they are expensive. We are pretty nervous about bringing our printer outside and I'm also wondering what the best ideas are to market at a sale like that. It's just before Fathers day so we're definitely going to have some Fathers Day stuff there. I need advice on stuff like - Do we just have a book of T-shirt ideas and let people pick and then print them - Do we bring some preprinted stuff to sell, or just for demo? I'm just looking for other peoples advice and experiences.....Thanks


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

I've done similair things to this for comic conventions. The T-Jet2 travels like a champ just make sure its not super dusty area etc. As for what to bring? I'd pre-print some generic stuff and maybe bring a scanner to scan stuff for peoples father day stuff.


----------

